# About TOEFL



## buloff (Sep 2, 2013)

Friends, share experiences about TOEFL. Should I send the TOEFL score before December 1 (deadline in AFI for directing), or may be later. I do not have time to prepare for 100 scores by December 1. But I really do not want to lose a year.
May be somebody was  in a similar situation?


----------



## khaleesi (Sep 23, 2013)

I think you need to send everything by the deadline. When I applied last year the TOEFL people were a little late in delivering my results and the universities contacted me telling me that they needed them ASAP. I didn't apply to AFI tho...

Good luck! The TOEFL is quite long and tedious but if you prepare properly you'll do fine. I prepared for a week on my own and got a 117/120.


----------



## buloff (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you for good wishes! 117 - It"s quite a few.


----------



## Leo86 (Nov 15, 2019)

khaleesi said:


> I think you need to send everything by the deadline. When I applied last year the TOEFL people were a little late in delivering my results and the universities contacted me telling me that they needed them ASAP. I didn't apply to AFI tho...
> 
> Good luck! The TOEFL is quite long and tedious but if you prepare properly you'll do fine. I prepared for a week on my own and got a 117/120.




That's a really nice score, especially since you only spent a week preparing!

To answer @buloff, submission deadline is December 1st. But letters of recommendation and TOEFL/IELTS needs to be sent before 10th of December. That's the TOEFL deadline.
How did it go? Did you manage to get a 100?

Edit: I see now that this post is 6 years old. So I suppose I won't get a reply?


----------

